
Awesome-cpus: List of CPU and MCU documentation - ingve
https://github.com/larsbrinkhoff/awesome-cpus
======
userbinator
"All"? There's definitely quite a few there, some of which I've never seen
before, but you're missing some pretty common ones:

    
    
        - 8051
        - AVR (Arduino!)
    

I'll also suggest using archive.org since they already have quite a collection
of CPU and general IC documentation.

Here's another site I've come across with _plenty_ of docs:

[http://datasheets.chipdb.org/](http://datasheets.chipdb.org/)

~~~
hackuser
> I'll also suggest using archive.org since they already have quite a
> collection of CPU and general IC documentation.

Is there a central page or portal at archive.org for this kind of info? I
tried searching, but only found many, many specific presentations and similar
info.

------
jejones3141
I would respectfully submit that the Hitachi 6309 is even more awesome than
the 6809, so I hope that there will be a link to documentation for it, e.g.
[http://www.coco3.com/community/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/6x...](http://www.coco3.com/community/wp-
content/uploads/2010/03/6x09_Instruction_Sets.pdf)

~~~
justinclift
They seem to accept Pull Requests:

[https://github.com/larsbrinkhoff/awesome-
cpus/pulls](https://github.com/larsbrinkhoff/awesome-cpus/pulls)

------
hackuser
Readers also might be interested in:

* CPU DB

[http://cpudb.stanford.edu/](http://cpudb.stanford.edu/)

* CPUList at PDAdb (all/most mobile processors)

[http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=cpu](http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=cpu)

------
gravypod
I wish there were some way to get a benchmark of these different machines.

Look at how each CPU performs in different settings.

~~~
hackuser
Maybe helpful: Passmark's CPU benchmark results, essentially crowd-sourced
data:

[http://www.cpubenchmark.net/](http://www.cpubenchmark.net/)

~~~
gravypod
As far as I know, they don't bench many different architectures.

~~~
hackuser
Per the link: "600K+ Systems Tested and 1,200+ CPU Models", on other pages the
have results for iOS and Android devices' processors.

